# Best Las Vegas resort to hang out with grandchildren?



## PamMo (Mar 17, 2018)

I can't believe I'm going to Las Vegas TWICE in the brutal heat of summer this year for family trips! Once to meet up with brothers and sisters for a reunion, and now my son-in-law wants us to fly out to help him and our daughter celebrate an auspicious anniversary (translation: he wants a babysitter for our three grands  ). Any suggestions for the BEST resort to entertain three kids (perhaps six if our son and his family fly down, too) under 6 years old? I'd prefer a timeshare with lots of space and a great pool area! We have plenty of Hilton and Marriott points, as well as RCI and II options. Or hotel?

We've stayed at the HGVC Flamingo, HGVC Trump International, MVC Grand Chateau, and Bellagio resorts in the past. All very nice, but certainly more adult oriented. Has anyone stayed at the Tahiti Village resorts or others off the Strip that seem to be a little more family friendly? I welcome any advice or suggestions!


----------



## Braindead (Mar 17, 2018)

Deleted. I seen some old photos.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 17, 2018)

I stayed at Tahiti Village for a staycation and have also stayed at Grandview for starvations. Yes I would recommend Tahiti Village in Summer with young kids because of the lazy river and zero entry sandy beach pool. So long as the kids like swimming it should be great. 

Also Town Square is very close with a free shuttle and there’s a fun kid’s park there, movie theater, large arcade pizza place along with features like free weekly summer movies on the lawn etc. 

With Kids I also recommend the Childrens’s Museum (you’ll need a car or taxi/uber/Lyft). It’s very good and will entertain the kids all day long indoors away from the heat. 

Check out  http://www.vegasfamilyevents.com for some more fun kid’s activities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PamMo (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks, VegasBella! That's very helpful. They are all swimmers, so the Tahiti Village pool sounds good. 

Did you really mean to say your stays at Grandview were "starvations"?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 17, 2018)

I am staying at Grandview for the first time next month. @VegasBella can you elaborate on what u mean by 'starvations'? Any things to do or avoid?


----------



## eabishop2 (Mar 18, 2018)

+1 for Tahiti Village. We own there, and although we don’t have kids we can attest that the kids LOVE the sandy beach area if the pool as well as the lazy river. It’s a very nice resort.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 18, 2018)

no, haha, I meant staycations. I think I was autocorrected by my phone


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 22, 2018)

VegasBella said:


> I stayed at Tahiti Village for a staycation and have also stayed at Grandview for starvations. Yes I would recommend Tahiti Village in Summer with young kids because of the lazy river and zero entry sandy beach pool. So long as the kids like swimming it should be great.
> 
> Also Town Square is very close with a free shuttle and there’s a fun kid’s park there, movie theater, large arcade pizza place along with features like free weekly summer movies on the lawn etc.
> 
> ...


The HGVC Blvd property is nice but it can't compete with this so it's probably not a better option. That being said it is at least not attached to a casino although it is close to Circus/Circus which had some cool stuff my daughter loved like the trapeze show.

Enjoy.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 29, 2018)

We are finishing up our stay this week at the Grandview. Massive complex with 2000 units: 5 pools, pool tables/arcade, mini golf, bbqs, plus the South Point casino a short walk across the street has bowling, movieplex, lots of restaurants, $1.25 hot dogs for the kids, and an arcade.

It doesn't have a lazy pool or beach like Tahiti, and you need a car because it is 5 miles south of the strip on south Las Vegas Blvd. But 10 min drive up I15. Free parking

I would rate it as 3.75 to 4- as the grounds, entryways, hallways and lobby are  institutional and plain but the units are nice, very clean, well maintained and the staff is attentive -  a notch below the HGVC Blvd property in furnishings and grounds and without the Vegas pizazz of Elara but still pleasant.  The rooms  have a washer and dryer.  The two bedrooms consist of two one bedroom units which allows a tremendous amount of space and privacy for family. The main area of the second one bedroom could serve as a semi-private third bedroom.

I would stay again because the price and furnishings were a decent tradeoff given the off strip location, and proximity to activities. We secured this via RCI getaways so I did not have to apply my relatively expensive HGVC points which was another plus.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 13, 2018)

Question: can Tahiti Resort guests use the Tahiti Village pool/lazy river? Is the pool near/far from Tahiti Resort? Interval has them listed separately so am wondering what the difference is as they seem to have the same location and are on Trip Advisor as 1 place, "Tahiti Village and Resort" ...


----------



## TinaS (Jun 28, 2018)

cd5 said:


> Question: can Tahiti Resort guests use the Tahiti Village pool/lazy river? Is the pool near/far from Tahiti Resort? Interval has them listed separately so am wondering what the difference is as they seem to have the same location and are on Trip Advisor as 1 place, "Tahiti Village and Resort" ...


We live in Henderson, NV, which is a suburb of Las Vegas.  There is the Tahiti Resort located at 5101 West Tropicana Avenue and there is the Tahiti Village located at 7200 South Las Vegas Blvd.  A car is needed to get from one resort to another as they are not within walking distance of each other.  They are approximately 5.5 miles apart.  Tahiti Village is the newer of the two with the lazy river.  Although I have never stayed at the Tahiti Village, I would try it first as it is about a mile or so south of the actual Strip area and has various shopping outlets. The last time I stayed at the Tahiti Resort, was about 13 years ago before we moved to Vegas.  Thus, I cannot attest to what the resort is like now.

You can contact Tahiti Resort directly at 702-284-7200 and ask about whether or not you can use the lazy river at Tahiti Village.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks! My daughter ended up reserving at Tahiti Village as the pool was very important to them and after investigating further, it became apparent that they were pretty far apart.


----------



## cd5 (Jun 28, 2018)

Double-posted so erased one...


----------



## Finngal (Jul 12, 2018)

My husband and I have stayed at Tahiti Village a couple times and like it so much and want to take our adult kids & grandkids, that we are purchasing a 2 bedroom lockout Royal Tahitian unit on the secondary market. It’s the best of everything ... free shuttle to the strip every 30 minutes, outlet mall next door, as well as Towne Square, Red Rock Canyon tour, beautiful pool and lazy river, with lots of lifeguards to keep an eye on the kiddos. They recently added a weekly family-oriented comedy show which we did not attend, but it’s a nice addition. It’s very close to the airport so uber is inexpensive. The vibe of the property is so laid back, that you can imagine you really are on a tropical island - the landscaping is breathtaking - huge palm trees and other vegetation everywhere, which the birds love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrampaTim (Aug 25, 2018)

We stayed there in May.  I felt it was just "OK".  The "game room" for kids was totally inadequate, and closed most of the time.  The lobby in each tower was actually dirty, and the staff, when present, a bit snarky.  There was a "lounge" for a beverage and snack, but seating wasn't comfortable and service was not good.  We've stayed at a number of places in Vegas, and this was not on our favorites list.


----------



## rboesl (Aug 25, 2018)

We own at Grandview and visit there every November. We like the room amenities and the fact South Point is across the street. With multiple restaurants, bowling, theater, and the fact they host several events a year at South Point they offer many activities over the pools at Grandview. It is a bit off the beaten path but not that far. Plus there's a shuttle that you can pick up at South Point to get to the strip.


----------

